# Litigare



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2016)

[h=1]arriva al Litigio è Tardi[/h]Categoria Coppia e Sessualità Di Angela Flammini Del aprile 14, 2014





“C’era una volta, un ragazzo con un brutto carattere. Suo padre gli diede un sacchetto di chiodi e gli disse di piantarne uno nello steccato del giardino ogni volta che avesse perso la pazienza e litigato con qualcuno. Il primo giorno il ragazzo piantò 37 chiodi nello steccato. Nelle settimane seguenti, imparò a controllarsi e il numero di chiodi piantati nello steccato diminuì giorno per giorno. Finalmente arrivò un giorno in cui il ragazzo non piantò alcun chiodo nello steccato. Allora andò dal padre e glielo raccontò. Il padre allora gli disse di levare un chiodo dallo steccato per ogni giorno in cui non aveva perso la pazienza e litigato con qualcuno. I giorni passarono e finalmente il ragazzo poté dire al padre che aveva levato tutti i chiodi dallo steccato. Il padre portò il ragazzo davanti allo steccato e gli disse: “Figlio mio, ti sei comportato bene ma guarda quanti buchi ci sono nello steccato. Lo steccato non sarà mai più come prima. Quando litighi con qualcuno e gli dici qualcosa di brutto, gli lasci una ferita come queste. Puoi piantare un coltello in un uomo, e poi levarlo, ma rimarrà sempre una ferita. Non importa quante volte ti scuserai, la ferita rimarrà.”
*PERCHE’ LITIGHIAMO?*
Perchè litighiamo?
Perchè siamo *diversi*.
Siamo diversi come uomini e donne, siamo diversi nelle nostre esperienze di vita, siamo diversi nei caratteri e nelle modalità di affrontare la vita.
Si può essere in disaccordo e discutere per qualsiasi motivo, ma le discussioni si trasformano in litigi dolorosi per un solo motivo, perchè non ci sentiamo amati. Quando non ci sentiamo amati, proviamo dolore e, quando proviamo dolore, abbiamo difficoltà a comunicare in modo educato, rispettoso ed amorevole.
La gran parte delle volte, l’arroganza ci porta a pensare che il nostro punto di vista sia l’unico possibile, l’unico corretto.
Non facciamo nulla per ascoltare e rispettare qualcosa di diverso e ci poniamo come unico obiettivo l’imposizione di noi stessi e dei nostri pensieri, anche se questo crea sofferenza all’altro. Il motivo per cui ci rifiutiamo di accettare e di capire il punto di vista dell’altro, nella quasi totalità dei casi, è dovuto al modo con cui le divergenze vengono espresse.
Non si comunica, non si discute, non si negozia, non ci si viene incontro, si litiga furiosamente…
Si smette di parlarsi con affetto e si inizia a ferirsi vicendevolmente: si rimprovera, ci si lamenta, si accusa, si rinfaccia, si provano dubbio e risentimento. Quando questo accade, non è solo l’amore a soffrirne, ma anche la qualità del rapporto.
Proprio come *COMUNICARE* è l’elemento più importante di una relazione, i litigi sono tra gli elemento più distruttivi.
*STRATEGIE DI FUGA DAL LITIGIO*
Al fine di evitare i litigi e la conseguente sofferenza, tendiamo ad assumere delle strategie comportamentali, che purtroppo, non solo non funzionano e non ci fanno crescere, ma finiscono col portare allo sfinimento ed alla frustrazione più completi ed al logorio del rapporto.
1) La *lotta*. È un atteggiamento più tipico degli uomini. Appena la conversazione assume connotati di ostilità e si sentono minacciati, essi passano immediatamente l’offensiva. Il loro motto è: “La miglior difesa è l’attacco.” Urlano, danno sfogo alla rabbia, rinfacciano, giudicano, umiliano. Pensano erroneamente che intimidendo e sottomettendo il partner, ottengano la ragione e dunque anche l’amore. Quando la compagna batte in ritirata, si convincono di avere vinto, mentre in realtà hanno perduto. La violenza, l’intimidazione e la paura indeboliscono inevitabilmente la fiducia, la stima, l’interesse e l’amore e portano sempre di più alla frustrazione, alla non comunicazione, alla chiusura ed alla perdità di intimità.
2) La *fuga preventiva*. Anche questo atteggiamento è tipico degli uomini. Gli uomini sanno di essere fisicamete più forti e per evitare di fare del male, evitano il confronto, chiudendosi nel mutismo. Ma questo può essere anche un atteggiamento ereditato dal nostro bambino interiore, che ha imparato ad evitare di alzare la voce o di discutere, per non essere punito e picchiato dal genitore. La fuga, non è affatto da considerarsi una saggia ritirata di riflessione o una tregua, in realtà, è un atteggiamento passivo-aggressivo, è una guerra fredda. Questa tattica può garantisce pace apparente, ma alimenta inevitabilmente risentimento e frustrazione e fa scendere drammaticamente l’intimità e la complicità. Presto, la coppia dimentica la passione e l’amore, che li avevano attirati l’uno verso l’altra.
3) La* simulazione preventiva*. È questo l’atteggiamento tipico delle donne. Per evitare di soffrire, la persona finge sempre che non ci sia alcun problema. Si stampa un sorriso sul viso e si mostra conciliante e condiscendente in tutto. Con il tempo, nondimeno, il suo risentimento e la sua ostilità crescono. Continuando a dare, senza ottenere ciò di cui abbisogna, finirà col porre fine all’amore ed al rapporto.
4) La* ritirata finale*. Anche questo atteggiamento è più delle donne. Piuttosto che litigare, la persona cede. Prende su di sé la colpa e si assume la responsabilità di qualunque cosa stia turbando il partner. Così facendo, per qualche tempo, è in grado di creare ciò che sembra una relazione basata sull’amore e sul sostegno, ma alla lunga finisce con lo smarrire se stessa e l’amore.
La lotta e la fuga, sono ciò che scatenano la lite in una donna. Per esattezza, più che la lotta o la fuga in sè, sono la modalità aggressiva dell’uomo di affrontare un problema o di eluderlo, l’impossibilità della donna di estrernare i propri sentimenti e la minimizzazione degli stessi, da parte dell’uomo, a scatenare la sua reazione.
La simulazione e la ritirata, sono, invece, ciò che scatenano la lite in un uomo. Per esattezza, non la passività nella discussione o l’accondiscendenza amorevole della donna, ma le conseguenze che esse hanno sulla sua felicità e, di conseguenza, sul senso di inedeguatezza e/o di colpevolezza dell’uomo. E’ tipico che un uomo lamenti: “La amo moltissimo, lei mi dà tutto quello di cui ho bisogno, io non le faccio mancare niente (apparentemente), ma non è felice!”. Così, è altrettanto tipico che la donna lamenti una depressione ed un esaurimento, di cui non conosce nemmeno l’origine. Per assecondare solo il partner e per avere rinunciato a se stessi in nome dell’ amore, queste persone, alla fine, provano solo risentimento, frustrazione e depressione, scatenando le reaioni degli uomini.
In tutti i casi, si possono notare tre elementi comuni: il malcontento o il disaccordo, l’aria di tempesta e la non comunicazione.
Se c’è malcontento o disaccordo, come si può trovare un accordo o l’appagamento dei propri bisogni, se non si comunica?
Come si può comunicare, se c’è aria di tempesta e la paura che, comunicando, qualcosa inevitabilmente si rompa?
*COME PREVENIRE I LITIGI*
Per prevenire la lite, ma, ancora prima, l’aria di tempesta, che ci pone automaticamente sulla difensiva, bisogna dunque COMUNICARE.
Ma comunicare non basta. Bisogna farlo in modo calmo e per farlo, bisogna che la controparte ASCOLTI e RISPETTI, anche le differenze o ciò che reputa assurdo.
Premesso che si abbia il diritto e la voglia di COMUNICARE e che la controparte abbia il rispetto e la voglia di ASCOLTARE, a questo punto, bisogna comunicare nel modo più corretto, cercando di evitare di scatenare la reazione funesta dell’altro.
Come fare?
Evitando di toccare il punto debole dell’altro.
Il punto debole dell’uomo è il suo bisogno di sentirsi accettato ed apprezzato, per ciò che fa.
La donna avvia e intensifica i litigi esternando i suoi sentimenti negativi e facendo sentire l’uomo incapace di renderla felice e quindi inadeguato. Per prevenire, deve semplicemente non far sentire l’uomo incapace.
Come abbiamo già visto, il bisogno primario dell’uomo è quello di sentirsi apprezzato e la cosa, che lo innervosisce oltremodo, è proprio non sentirsi tale e quindi non sentirsi amato..
Più un uomo ama una donna, più gli risulta difficile confrontarsi con le divergenze e con l’incapacità di rendere felice la propria donna. Quando si accorge che a lei non piace qualcosa che fa, o non fa, tende a sentirsi offeso e a pensare che in realtà ciò che a lei non piace è lui stesso.
Quando l’uomo non riesce più a portare il peso del senso di colpa e dell’autocritica, comincia a criticare lei e a scaricarle le colpe su di lei.
Se privato dell’amore di cui ha bisogno, si mette sulla difensiva, il suo lato oscuro emerge e d’istinto estrae la spada.
Quando un uomo è in combattimento, tutto ciò che gli interessa è vincere, avere ragione, ed è talmente concentrato su questo obiettivo che usa qualsiasi mezzo, dal tono di voce, alle parole e ai gesti, per far soccombere l’altro. L’uomo non è sensibile, come la donna, ai commenti ed ai toni, quindi, non si rende conto di apparire violento, né di quanto il suo atteggiamento faccia male alla donna. Un uomo ferisce inconsapevolmente la sua compagna parlando in modo aggressivo e minimizzando le di lei emozioni, spiegandole ad esempio perché non abbia alcun motivo di essere addolorata. La donna, sensibilissima al minimo turbamento di voce, istintivamente tende a difendersi dagli attacchi, fino poi, molto spesso, a battersi in ritirata, pur di evitare altra violenza.
Esternare i sentimenti allevia lo stress nella donna, ma aumenta quello dell’uomo, quindi, per prevenire il litigio, la donna deve imparare ad esternare i suoi bisogni, senza lamentarsi, senza enfatizzare troppo le sue emozioni negative e senza divagare, ma restando sul problema.
Per aiutarsi, *per prima cosa*, prima di parlarne con il partner, deve parlarne con un’AMICA. In questo modo, la donna riesce a sfogarsi, a ridurre il carico emotivo ed anche, spesso, a minimizzare il problema. Tra l’altro, così facendo, ella ripristina il suo livello di ossitocina e quindi di benessere ed amorevolezza.
*In secondo luogo*, deve imparare a COMUNICARE in modo CORRETTO, cioè sintetico, e farlo nel MOMENTO GIUSTO, ovvero quando i livelli di testosterone dell’uomo si sono riequilibrati, per esempio, la domenica sera o il lunedì mattina.
*Terza cosa*, deve imparare a comunicare, ANTICIPANDO all’uomo quale COMPITO si aspetta da lui e ringraziandolo, per l’ascolto, per esempio, dicendo: “Avrei bisogno di spiegarti quello che provo. Non c’è bisogno che tu dica niente, nè che mi proponga soluzioni. Adesso ho solo bisogno di essere ascoltata e poi mi sentirò meglio. Sono certa che, col tempo, saprai trovare la soluzione migliore per aiutarmi”.
Non appena finisce di parlare, la donna deve ALLONTANARSI. Così, l’uomo ha la sensazione di averla aiutata e quindi di aver fatto la cosa giusta.
Il punto debole della donna è il suo bisogno di sentirsi amata e sicura, per ciò che è, comprese le sue fragilità.
Come abbiamo visto, l’uomo avvia e intensifica i litigi con la sua aggressività e minimizzando i sentimenti della donna. In questo modo, infatti, ella non si sente amata, per i suoi sentimenti di donna e si sente minacciata ed in pericolo. La cosa più semplice che un uomo può fare, per evitare una lite, è dare importanza alle emozioni della donna, ogni giorno e soprattutto quando vede che lei sta male, il che coincide, spesse, con il momento in cui una donna smette di parlare.
Innanzitutto, deve trovare il modo di prevenire la frustrazione della donna di non poter comunicare, chiedendole spesso dei propri stati d’animo e ponendosi semplicemente all’ascolto, senza dire niente, senza interrompere, senza giustificarsi, prima ancora di essere attaccato, e soprattutto senza cercare di sminuirne lo stato d’animo, con frasi tipo “sei troppo sensibile” “sei infantile” “le cose non stanno come dici tu” “non dovresti prendertela tanto”…
La seconda cosa che può fare l’uomo per prevenire la lite è evitare la fuga e l’indifferenza oppure diventare aggressivo, pungente, distaccato e interrompere la donna con una lunga serie di difensive… Ricordiamoci che le donne evitano istintivamente i conflitti e lo fanno parlando…
*GESTIRE, ASCOLTARE, DISCUTERE*
Non litigare mai.
Quando si arriva al litigio, ormai è troppo tardi e, come nel caso del ragazzo, dei chiodi e dello steccato, troppi litigi uccidono anche l’amore più bello e lacerano le persone.
Si può discutere i pro e i contro di una questione controversa. Ci si può chiedere che cosa accadrebbe se… o quale sarebbe la cosa peggiore se… e poi trovare la via migliore.
È possibile essere aperti, onesti e perfino esprimere sentimenti negativi, senza dover arrivare a litigare con violenza.
Comunicare, ascoltare, discutere, negoziare, ma non litigare.
*LA TREGUA*
Una coppia dovrebbe aspettare almeno dodici ore prima di riprendere l’argomento della discussione.
Quando gli animi sono fomentati, non ci può essere nulla di costruttivo e positivo.
La tregua, per un uomo, è piuttosto naturale, ma non lo è affatto, anzi, è proprio il tentativo apparente di fuga, il paventato disinteresse e l’impossibilità di parlare, di sfogarsi e quindi di ripristinare i propri livelli di ossitocina, che scatenano l’ira funesta delle donne.
Esse dunque, devono impararne l’utilità e gli uomini possono aiutarle, facendo comprendere loro, che non stanno minimizzando l’importanza dei loro sentimenti, ma anzi, esattamente il contrario, cercando la soluzione migliore, con la calma. Possono, ad esempio dire “Quello che dici è importante per me. Mi serve un po’ di tempo per riflettere, poi ne riparleremo.”
Per liberarci da ogni risentimento, durante il periodo di tregua possiamo provate a scrivere una lettera, o meglio un elendo, specificando cio che: “Mi fa paura…” “Mi rattrista…” “Mi rende felice se/quando…” “Ti amo perchè..” Questa lettera, avrà un duplice scopo. Da una parte, quello di aiutarci a sbollentare la rabbia e a focalizzare il problema. Dall’altra parte, ci aiuterà a riprendere il contatto con l’amore ed i motivi per cui avevamo scelto proprio quel partner.
*LE SCUSE*
Ogni qualvolta si verifica una crisi di coppia, basta che uno dei due si scusi, per ricreare l’armonia.
C’è sempre qualcosa per cui scusarsi, anche se si ritiene che il partner abbia torto.
Basta anche dire, semplicemente, di essere dispiaciuti per l’accaduto e di volerci riconciliare.
Scusarci è l’arma più potente che abbiamo ed è la capacità più importante che possiamo imparare.
Se il partner si scusa e noi non siamo ancora pronti a fare pace, non importa, facciamogli almeno capire che apprezziamo il gesto.
_“Volete sapere perchè si grida contro l’altra persona quando si è arrabbiati?_
_Il fatto è che quando due persone sono arrabbiate, i loro cuori si allontanano molto._
_Per coprire questa distanza, bisogna gridare per potersi ascoltare._
_Quanto più arrabbiati sono, tanto più forte grideranno per potersi ascoltare._
_D’altra parte, che succede quando due persone sono innamorate?_
_Loro non gridano, parlano soavemente, e perché?_
_Perché i loro cuori sono molto vicini. La distanza tra loro è piccola._
_A volte sono talmente vicini i loro cuori, che neanche parlano, solamente sussurrano._
_E quando l’amore è più intenso, non è necessario nemmeno sussurrare, basta guardarsi._
_I loro cuori si intendono._
_Quando discutete, non lasciate che i vostri cuori si allontanino, __non dite parole che li possano distanziare di più,_
_perchè arriverà il giorno in cui la distanza sarà così tanta __che potrebbero non trovare più la strada per tornare.”_
(Mahatma Gandhi)


----------



## disincantata (11 Settembre 2016)

In  40 anni credo di aver litigato  con mio marito 4 o 5 volte, e credo solo io, lui sentendosi in colpa, taceva.

Poi caratterialmente entrambi evitiamo sempre discussioni  inutili.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> In  40 anni credo di aver litigato  con mio marito 4 o 5 volte, e credo solo io, lui sentendosi in colpa, taceva.
> 
> Poi caratterialmente entrambi evitiamo sempre discuscini inutili.


Mi ha suscitato interesse l'articolo proprio perché anch'io non litigo quasi mai. Ma appunto viene considerata una modalità evitante dei conflitti e non positiva.
Un tempo avrei detto che si tratta solo di avere un buon carattere, di non attaccarsi alle piccolezze, di essere sostanzialmente accomodanti e di avere un atteggiamento di benevolenza.
Dopo aver scoperto il tradimento mi sono posta il problema del fatto che discutere può essere positivo.
Del resto si parla di problematiche di coppia, non di forum dove ignorare chi si trova incompatibile penso che sia sano.


----------



## spleen (11 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> In  40 anni credo di aver litigato  con mio marito 4 o 5 volte, e credo solo io, lui sentendosi in colpa, taceva.
> 
> Poi caratterialmente entrambi evitiamo sempre discuscini inutili.


Io credo di aver litigato 4 o 5 volte ..... al giorno.
Vabbè dai, diciamo che in modo profondo sono state molte meno. E siamo comunque sempre finiti a fare la pace...

Diciamo che abbiamo un carattere che non riusciamo mai a tacere su quello che non ci garba, e forse il confronto continuo, se non diventa stress è anche una cosa utile.


----------



## disincantata (12 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ha suscitato interesse l'articolo proprio perché anch'io non litigo quasi mai. Ma appunto viene considerata una modalità evitante dei conflitti e non positiva.
> Un tempo avrei detto che si tratta solo di avere un buon carattere, di non attaccarsi alle piccolezze, di essere sostanzialmente accomodanti e di avere un atteggiamento di benevolenza.
> Dopo aver scoperto il tradimento mi sono posta il problema del fatto che discutere può essere positivo.
> Del resto si parla di problematiche di coppia, non di forum dove ignorare chi si trova incompatibile penso che sia sano.


Con il senno del poi cambieremmo tutto, con che risultati non saprei.

Pensi che discutere e ridiscutere della coppia serva ad evitare tradimenti?

Magari e' un illusione.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Con il senno del poi cambieremmo tutto, con che risultati non saprei.
> 
> Pensi che discutere e ridiscutere della coppia serva ad evitare tradimenti?
> 
> Magari e' un illusione.


Non è nella mia natura discutere anche perché davvero le cose che sono causa di discussione per altri, per me non sono degne di discussione.
Però credo che avrei dovuto esigere di fare più cose di coppia, anche se era tanto stanco.


----------



## disincantata (12 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io credo di aver litigato 4 o 5 volte ..... al giorno.
> Vabbè dai, diciamo che in modo profondo sono state molte meno. E siamo comunque sempre finiti a fare la pace...
> 
> Diciamo che abbiamo un carattere che non riusciamo mai a tacere su quello che non ci garba, e forse il confronto continuo, se non diventa stress è anche una cosa utile.



Pure io se una cosa non mi sta bene la discuto, ma non da litigarci.  Poi mio marito e'  un tipo pacato, riflessivo, vivi e lascia vivere.

SONO ospite di cari amici amici in questi giorni, vanno d'amore e d'accordo da anni, ma litigano 50 volte al giorno per le cose piu'  assurde, sempre, cose da nulla. 

A loro va bene  così, io non reggerei. MIO marito si metterebbe i tappi nelle orecchie. O avrebbe gia' divorziato.


----------



## disincantata (12 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è nella mia natura discutere anche perché davvero le cose che sono causa di discussione per altri, per me non sono degne di discussione.
> Però credo che avrei dovuto esigere di fare più cose di coppia, anche se era tanto stanco.



Io  non avrei dovuto permettergli di dedicare ogni santo fine settimana alla musica, trascurando sia me che le figlie,  perche' poi naturalmente anche le poche volte che era a casa era in coma, nessuna voglia di fare altro.

E IRONIA DELLA sorte la piccolina manco l'avrebbe conosciuta,  questo con il senno del poi.

Beffata 2 volte, avendo rinunciato a centinaia di opportunita'  di svago, per lasciarlo libero,  e ripagata con il tradimento per aver avuto la massima aliberta'. 

Ma tutto questo lo vedi dopo.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Litighiamo poco, pochissimo, in genere si discute cercando il ragionamento.

Litigo poco anche con amici/colleghi, anche perché quando parto dopo non mi fermo più, e arrivo fino in fondo

In pratica se inizio a litigare seriamente, ed esco dai gangheri, la rottura completa e irreversibile è una eventualità reale, è come varcassi una soglia oltre la quale " ndo cojo, cojo "

Sapendolo, mi autolimito parecchio


----------



## Nuvola71 (12 Settembre 2016)

Bello vedere che c'è qualcuno che ha il controllo di se stesso e né è consapevole. Io ho avuto a fare con un individuo instabile che, dall'alto del piedistallo dove si è autopiazzato vergognosamente, ritiene di essere stato "abbastanza chiaro", pur non avendo detto nulla, e accusa invece di falsità, chi "fa finta di non capire" ciò' che alla sua mente sofferente sembra "chiaro e logico", e non ritiene di dover parlare apertamente, al fine di evitare dannosi equivoci..


----------



## spleen (12 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pure io se una cosa non mi sta bene la discuto, ma non da litigarci.  Poi mio marito e'  un tipo pacato, riflessivo, vivi e lascia vivere.
> 
> SONO ospite di cari amici amici in questi giorni, vanno d'amore e d'accordo da anni, ma litigano 50 volte al giorno per le cose piu'  assurde, sempre, cose da nulla.
> 
> A loro va bene  così, io non reggerei. MIO marito si metterebbe i tappi nelle orecchie. O avrebbe gia' divorziato.


Ho un carattere difficile, (non si direbbe vero? )  Però non mi risparmio mai nel comunicare con quelli che mi stanno accanto. 
Poche persone comunque mi conoscono abbastanza bene da toccare le molle che mi fanno scattare: mia moglie, il mio ex capo che fortunatamente per lui non vedo da anni e mia madre, che riesce a farmi incazzare in modo persino inconscio, ed è un osso veramente duro.
Generalmente non litigo mai in modo grave, comunque, la mia di solito è pressione, non rottura.
Per esempio con mio fratello non litigo mai, e pur essendo diversissimi non mi ricordo più nemmeno quando è successo l'ultima volta, siamo d'accordo sempre praticamente su tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Nuvola71 ha detto:


> Bello vedere che c'è qualcuno che ha il controllo di se stesso e né è consapevole. Io ho avuto a fare con un individuo instabile che, dall'alto del piedistallo dove si è autopiazzato vergognosamente, ritiene di essere stato "abbastanza chiaro", pur non avendo detto nulla, e accusa invece di falsità, chi "fa finta di non capire" ciò' che alla sua mente sofferente sembra "chiaro e logico", e non ritiene di dover parlare apertamente, al fine di evitare dannosi equivoci..


E chi era questo "simpatico" soggetto??.. Il tuo ex uomo??


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho un carattere difficile, (non si direbbe vero? )  Però non mi risparmio mai nel comunicare con quelli che mi stanno accanto.
> Poche persone comunque mi conoscono abbastanza bene da toccare le molle che mi fanno scattare: mia moglie, il mio ex capo che fortunatamente per lui non vedo da anni e mia madre, che riesce a farmi incazzare in modo persino inconscio, ed è un osso veramente duro.
> Generalmente non litigo mai in modo grave, comunque, la mia di solito è pressione, non rottura.
> Per esempio con mio fratello non litigo mai, e pur essendo diversissimi non mi ricordo più nemmeno quando è successo l'ultima volta, siamo d'accordo sempre praticamente su tutto.


In effetti non mi sembri di carattere difficile  anzi


----------



## Nuvola71 (12 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E chi era questo "simpatico" soggetto??.. Il tuo ex uomo??


Uno con cui ho avuto una breve (per forza!) relazione finita da poco...


----------

